# WorldMark fee increases



## cotraveller (Dec 20, 2013)

There is an announcement on the WorldMark web site today concerning increases to the housekeeping fees and bonus time rates.  The new housekeeping fee for one and two bedroom units will be $67 and $87 respectively, up from $65 and $84 in 2013. Rates for other size units show a similar increase.  Note that you will only pay these cash amounts if you use up your annual allotment of free housekeeping tokens.

Bonus time will increase from 5.4 cents per credit to 5.6 cents.  The $40 minimum charge will remain unchanged.  The Bonus Time rate also applies to Inventory Specials.

These changes will be effective January 1, 2014.


----------



## presley (Dec 20, 2013)

"During a time when prices are increasing daily due to higher energy and utility costs, increased healthcare and labor costs, as well as higher taxes and regulatory requirements, we are happy to report that Bonus Time will only increase by one-fifth of a penny per credit from $.054/credit to $.056/credit, with a minimum of $40.00 USD for each night reserved. WorldMark was able to keep costs under control thanks to sound management and leveraging our Developer's resources and contacts."

They got that right.  Everything costs more all around and then everyone uses credit cards, which folds in even higher costs.  Have to give employees raises and the insurance to have employees is going through the roof. 

Recently stayed in a one bedroom at Dolphin's Cove for $54. on bonus time.  I almost felt sorry for them when thinking about how much it was costing them for me to be there for one night.  I actually didn't see how they could afford it, but I guess they realized that as well.


----------



## benyu2010 (Dec 20, 2013)

roughly 3% increase across the board is reasonable and expected.


----------

